# Ventilateur droit Powerbook 17 qui ne tourne pas



## Noder347 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Léopard sur un Powerbook G4 17", auparavant il était sous 10.2, et j'ai constaté qu'il chauffait bien plus, jusque là c'est compréhensible...

J'ai ensuite installé Istat Pro et j'ai pu voir que le ventilateur droit ne tournait pas ! 

Est-ce déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Non, mais il faudrait voir si avec un downgrade du système ça le fait toujours, parce que le problème "matériel" me parait plus probable que le problème logiciel dans ce cas de figure.


----------

